# Broken flash tube on 600ex - service costs?



## Marsu42 (Feb 6, 2015)

After years of high-power hss, my 600ex broke down yesterday. I'm undecided if I should it have repaired or simply use it as a transmitter and get rid of my unreliable Yongnuo clone - depends on the price.

I had one flash repaired on warranty some time ago, and they replaced the whole head, zoom mechanism and all... sounds expensive, though I wasn't told the price. To get a price, I'd need to pay €20, they refuse to specifiy an estimated cost just like that over here.

_*Question*: How much is a replacement of a broken tube in a Canon flash (600ex or otherwise)? Is there the option of only replacing the tube, or do they always replace the whole head, i.e. half of the flash?_

Thanks, I'm undecided on this...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't know if you are considering a do it yourself project, but a tube costs $10 USD including shipping from China via ebay. I think you can find instructions on how to do it, probably a Utube video.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-600EX-600EX-RT-Flash-Tube-Xenon-Lamp-Repair-Replacement-Parts-Speedlite-/181357255952?pt=Digital_Camera_Accessories&hash=item2a39bc1d10


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Marsu. 
From memory the service centres have a minimum repair cost which covers the tech lifting a screwdriver, this is separate from their quote charge, seems to have been in the region of 80 of whatever currency units are prevailing where you are so budget for this plus parts plus extra labour if it takes longer than their minimum charge time. 1hr? 
Personally I'd go in myself especially if there is a utube video, usual warning of high voltages stored in capacitors! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Marsu42 said:


> After years of high-power hss, my 600ex broke down yesterday. I'm undecided if I should it have repaired or simply use it as a transmitter and get rid of my unreliable Yongnuo clone - depends on the price.
> 
> I had one flash repaired on warranty some time ago, and they replaced the whole head, zoom mechanism and all... sounds expensive, though I wasn't told the price. To get a price, I'd need to pay €20, they refuse to specifiy an estimated cost just like that over here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't know if you are considering a do it yourself project, but a tube costs $10 USD including shipping from China via ebay. I think you can find instructions on how to do it, probably a Utube video.



Interesting idea (if the cps repair should be too expensive), and thanks for the ebay link!

Can you wager a guess how difficult this would be? I'm asking because I remember you(?) writing that to replace your camera's shutter, you'll probably first break some cameras to learn it, but a flash might not be as complicated? Of course I'll look for these youtube vids, but no harm in asking you anyway


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 6, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if you are considering a do it yourself project, but a tube costs $10 USD including shipping from China via ebay. I think you can find instructions on how to do it, probably a Utube video.
> ...



I did a search, and found a utube video showing replacement of the 580 EX II flash head, the 600 EX will be similar. The flash head cost $74 from Canon at the time, but its a screwdriver repair. Putting a new flash tube would require dismantling the flash head, probably not a big deal.

I suspect that most shops will just replace the flash head, you can see it in the video. The video is pretty poor quality, holding a camera in one hand while showing what to do with the other, but you can figure it out.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I suspect that most shops will just replace the flash head, you can see it in the video. The video is pretty poor quality, holding a camera in one hand while showing what to do with the other, but you can figure it out.



Thanks, knowing my (lack of) repair skills I'll probably go for the head replacement. You're thinking of this video? ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXrTmvW6h3Q&ab_channel=dLinkPhoto


----------



## surapon (Feb 6, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> After years of high-power hss, my 600ex broke down yesterday. I'm undecided if I should it have repaired or simply use it as a transmitter and get rid of my unreliable Yongnuo clone - depends on the price.
> 
> I had one flash repaired on warranty some time ago, and they replaced the whole head, zoom mechanism and all... sounds expensive, though I wasn't told the price. To get a price, I'd need to pay €20, they refuse to specifiy an estimated cost just like that over here.
> 
> ...




Good Afternoon to my Friend Mr. Marsu42.
4 Month ago, My 580 EX II not work, I send to CPS , and They Replace the Tube and New computer Control system for me = $ 150 US Dollars , Yes, I am Gold Level of CPS Member, I get this Babe back with in 3 days.
Sorery, I do not know about 600EX-----Yes, Last month, I send the Un-work OLD, OLD 580 EX, and Canon send it back, and say, No Spare part on this Discontinue Model----Ha, Ha, Ha. 
Good Luck, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## JTousey (Aug 9, 2016)

anybody heard of this group for repair. 

http://www.unitedcamera.com/products/canon-speedlite-600ex-rt/#ShowSelections


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 9, 2016)

They are apparently not a authorized Canon repair house


----------

